

Nodbg - social debugging - itay
http://www.nodbg.com

======
itay
We built this as part of node knockout - we wanted to be able to share
debugger sessions with other people, so you could collaborate on debugging.

You can read more here: <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/pandabits>

